# Fledgling ID ?!



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Can anyone advise as to what this fledgling is and how old it might be ? Searched the net but there's nothing that looks definite. Ours has orange beak and pink legs unlike the blackbird juvy it otherwise resembles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it a swift?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think it looks like the fledgling swifts on Google Images ? It was found in North Yorkshire.


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*fledgeling*

looks like a rather poorly baby dunnock.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes its a dunnock, around 2 1/2 weeks old, just fledged, or possibly _was_ a dunnock, as unfortunately by the look of it I would be surprised if it survived. They tend to be delicate at the best of times, and usually come into care after being removed from a cat, which lowers the chance of survival even further. what happened to it?


----------

